# Getting a boat



## jen_smola (Jul 9, 2008)

so I've got a Wavesport XXX that I bought off a friend, however I am new to whitewater and well the boat is a snug fit. I went for a float, took a swim and could barely pop myself out of the boat. But I am not a large person, about 5'2'' maybe 150 lbs, so I was wondering am I just new and nervous to moving water still or perhaps there is a better boat out there for me? And if so what is it!?

Thanks!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

*wet exiting*

It probably is just because you were a bit nervous and your legs stiffened up. Practice makes perfect. Try flipping in a lake or slow moving water several times. If you can get into your boat...you can always get out. My playboat is only 5'9" long and I am 5'5" tall. I really have to squeeze to get in, but never have had a problem when I've needed to get out. It will become easier over time. Don't give up!!!


----------



## gearjunkie1 (Apr 6, 2007)

The XXX is a little tighter in the leg room area than other boats. It is an older design that came about when the first play boats were coming out. It has pretty hard chines and low volume ends for learning, but you can progress into it.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

It made me extremely uncomfy and there are better designs out there for the beginning boater. For my part, there are many things in kayaking to make you feel uncomfortable. I dont want my boat to be one of them.


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

Every boat I have every had, once you popped the skirt, you basically fell out. How much gear did you have on? Did you set up the boat or is the outfitting where your buddy left them?

This is an older design, but check out he seat placement and hip and knee pads so that they are tight but not constricting.

I put my boat in front of the TV so I can make adjustments then sit in it for 20-30 min. Everything feels o.k. for 30 seconds. This way you have some idea of whether you are improving the situation or not.


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

is there as specific area that seems to be holding you in?


----------



## bmml112 (Mar 3, 2009)

older boats are always tight, not a bad thing if its a little hard to get out either


----------



## tuckster (Apr 1, 2007)

the boat might be a little tight but you should just get your roll down


----------



## suznull (May 25, 2004)

tuckster said:


> the boat might be a little tight but you should just get your roll down


I disagree with the people who say "you should just get your roll down" or "tight is good." Especially if you're a beginner, you want to be able to pop out of your boat easily. When you're underwater and possibly caught against a rock or log or in a hole is NOT the time when you want to have to do contortions just to get free of your boat. Plus, if you are worried about not being able to get out of your boat, you probably won't be as confident and you won't enjoy your time on the river as much. And the whole point of boating is to have a good time.

Try sliding the seat back or removing some of the foam. If that doesn't work, try a different and maybe newer boat with a bigger cockpit.

After not boating much for a few years, I've been having similar problems with my Wavesport Siren, and I'm thinking I'll re-learn with the Eskimo Kendo that I first learned in while I look for a better newer boat, maybe an EZG. It sounds like I have a similar build to you: I'm about 5" and 140 lbs.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*better boats*

IMO there are much better boats to enjoy now. I enjoyed an XXX for years, but everything since is better. Personally, I think you would find the Diesel 70 or Fuse 56 much more enjoyable. I generally would highly recommend a Little Hero for women in its wieght range. If more play is your interest, try a ZG, EZG, or Fun. If banging difficult rivers and creeks, then think check out the Punk Rocker for your size. It is so forgiving, comfortable, easy rolling, and fun. You should find any of these boats much more to your delight than the XXX.
Cheers!
Ken


----------

